# Bulgarian: Adverbial Participle



## Kartof

Как се използва глагол от този вид, на пример "гледайки" или "слушайки"?  Никога не съм се срещал с тях лично в реч, но съм чувал използването им на телевизиони програми.  Знам горе долу какво значат, но се пак не ми звучат.  Можете ли да ми дадете пример в изречение?


----------



## DarkChild

Same as -ing verbs in English.
Watching, listening.


----------



## Kartof

Можеш ли да ми покажеш в изречение?


----------



## DarkChild

Той вървеше по улицата, слушайки музика.

Those aren't that used often by the way. I think they're more prevalent in Western dialects.


----------



## Kartof

Do they always convey the meaning of "while -ing" like in your example? That's the only usage with which I was familiar beforehand.


----------



## DarkChild

Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## osemnais

Интересното при деепричастията в книжовния език е, че са заети от югозападните диалекти - само те имат форма на -йки(давайки). В другите диалекти деепричастието завършва на -шки(давашки), -щи(даващи), -щец(даващец) и т.н. Както се вижда, това е "замръзнала" форма на старото българско деятелно причастие.


----------



## Kartof

Много интересно.  Наистина ми звучи по-добре използването на деепричастието със завършването на "-щи" вместо "-йки".  Кои части на България използват тези форми на деепричастието?


----------



## osemnais

виж с. 249 на Българска диалектология от Ст. Стойков


> Сегашните действителни причастия на -_ащ_ (-_ещ_), които се срещат в литературния български език, са ново явление, появило се под влияние на руски език. От старите действителни причастия са останали само остатъци в някои диалекти, употребявани като наречия, т. е. минали в категорията на деепричастията. Такива са формите на -_штиц_ и -_штим_ в източните български говори (_ходештѝц, седештѝц_ в Шуменско; _играштѝм, тạрчиштѝм, пеештѝм, ходештѝм вạртѝ врạтèноно, дềтесо дòйде плạчештѝм_, в родопските говори), формите на -_ешкàта_ в повечето западни говори (_ходешкàта, седешкàта, лежешкàта, търчешкàта_), формите на -_ешкỳм, -ешкỳмата_ в източните рупски говори (_лежешкỳм, лежешкỳмата, хọдешкỳм, хọдешкỳмата; пòди нàлей òда от врѝсет ма търчешкỳмата, че млòго ми се пѝе_) и формите на -_èечи, -èйк’и, -àйк’и_ и  -_èк’и_ в западните говори (_стойèечи, пресѝпну пойèечи, притужнè ми седейèчи_ — в трънския говор, _ручàх одèечи, уморѝ се тр̥чàечи, Сѝвчо бодèечи си исчукà рогòвете_ — в Радомирско, _òрейк’и, сàдейки, пèрейки_ — в южната част на дупнишкия говор, в благоевградския говор и др.).


изглежда съм се объркал, различните окончания за деепричастие са: -щиц, -щим, -ешката, -ешкум, -ешкумата, -_èечи, -èйк’и, -àйк’и_ и  -èк’и

друго интересно нещо е, че в банатския диалект деепричастията са принесени в говора по книжовен път, не мога да се сетя какво точно беше окончанието там обаче


----------



## iobyo

Kartof said:


> Много интересно.  Наистина ми звучи по-добре използването на деепричастието със завършването на "-щи" вместо "-йки".  Кои части на България използват тези форми на деепричастието?



I've read that there actually aren't any Bulgarian dialects which have a verbal adverb and that it was, or its form at least, borrowed from the central Macedonian dialects which have _-[__à__/__è__]јќи_ (< older _*__[__à__/__è__]__еќи_). It's also interesting that forms with <щ> sound better to you because my Bulgarian friend says _повеще_ instead of _повече_ (also a Macedonianism).


----------



## DarkChild

iobyo said:


> I've read that there actually aren't any Bulgarian dialects which have a verbal adverb and that it was, or its form at least, borrowed from the central Macedonian dialects which have _-[__à__/__è__]јќи_ (< older _*__[__à__/__è__]__еќи_). It's also interesting that forms with <щ> sound better to you because my Bulgarian friend says *повеще instead of повече* (also a Macedonianism).


 I've never heard such a thing in my life. It's definitely not something typical.


----------



## Vulcho

Actually _вече_ and _веке_ are Serbisms, that have spread to almost all dialects, replacing native Bulgarian (and Macedonian) _веще_.


----------



## DarkChild

I've never heard веще either.


----------



## Vulcho

И аз не съм чувал, но го има в етимологичния речник на българския език. Там пише, че било срещано в Шуменско.


----------

